# Removing decals



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck removing waterslide decals without destroying them?

Any techniques or theories?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if anyone can, it's got to be Bill.

But I can't see this possible. Especially HO scale. Very small!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Questions Rich...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Has anyone had any luck removing waterslide decals without destroying them? Any techniques or theories?


Got a pic of the one(s) in question and do you know if it's ever been topcoated? Location/type/size/and method adhered to the body would make a difference in forming an opinion if it would be possible.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Har!

Good one Joe! If you havent noticed yet.... I am the anti decaler... booh ah hahahahahaha!

I scrape them off like the boogers they are and flick the in the trash!

...although I have tried to save them before and failed miserably....rippage and disintegration are my only results with anything other than a fresh transfer.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*For all it's worth...*

*I agree with ND on the top coat issue. This is just a guess, Rich, so if it don't work, sorry!!! 

If the decal hasn't had any top coat like future or a clear coat sprayed on it, a soak in a cup of water with a few drops of vinegar might loosen it up. I would watch it carefully and be ready for it when it starts to come off, and have a decal sheet without any decals on it ready to catch it on for storage. How old the decal is and how solid it is will ultimately determine if it'll survive the ordeal.

Just for giggles I did a quick search and the consensus was it won't work, BUT, the guy who was asking the panel did get them off, by soaking a rag in warm water and placing it on the decal. He said he let it sit there for a minute or so and then used a razor blade to gently lift the decal off the car. He stored it in water (how it isn't curling I don't know) but isn't sure if it'll stick on when he goes to reuse it.

Then another modeler said this:


"You can remove them from your car with Micro Set (the one with blue lettering that smells like vinegar).
You keep applying it on top of decal and it will loose from model.
But be careful as it will be quite soft and fragile.

If you want to reuse them, it´s quite risky, but you can do the following:

- After you remove them with me method described above, place them into one of those papers used for backing of stickers, the one that is waxed;

- Paint your model with the new paint job;

- Get the decals from the waxed paper and apply them into your model with water and a little bit of white glue diluted;

- After they dry, use a damped cloth to remove the glue marks from around the decal;

- Wait another week just to be sure that it´s really dry;

- Clear coat it. This way you can be quite sure that they will stay on model.

It´s not 100% safe, but with careful handling you can remove and re-use the decals.

Hope this helps."


I am hoping there would be enough glue residue on the used decal sheet to get the decals you remove usable, at least well enough to brush a light coat of future on the body when you reapply them. If I was going to try this, mine is the method I would use.*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like other's have stated, if it's coated, regardless of the coating, get some new ones. I've removed a few that weren't and left them in the water for awhile. But these were good decals (HO Express) to start with. I'm not sure how some of those home made ones would stand up in the H2O over time. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*My .02 = Start with Ujoe's water (warm)...*

...Progress to Vinegar drops only *after* it is clear plain water will not work. A pinch of nutmeg won't hurt either. If the topcoat is any other than Future... Get used to enjoying them on the car they are on, cause they ain't goin nowhere. (at least in one piece and/or without damaging the finish under/around them). Double R speaks the truth too... Successful removal ALSO hinges upon who made the decals. All decals are not created equal. nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These are HO Express decals I put on this year, with no top coat.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If they are top coated with Future you have a good chance of maybe saving them. On more than one occasion I had decals move on me during my Future dipping process and not noticed it until I took pictures when the Future was already hardened. I soaked the area where the misplaced decal was and was after some time able to adjust the decal location without ruining the decal. However, I never tried to remove them and save them for future use.


----------

